# Cost of Sky package ireland v UK



## Bessa (6 Jan 2009)

Anyone have any problem with the costs of the sky package with movies and sports here in Ireland, it seems we are coughing a lot more than our friends in the UK.


----------



## Finlandia (6 Jan 2009)

Seems to be the same for everything from clothes and food also out of curiousity what is the variance


----------



## TLC (7 Jan 2009)

advice anyone? I have Sky with the movie channels/sports  it's costing me €71 per month - which is crazy as I don't watch sports or childrens channel but I do like some of the movies - especially the oldies - any suggestions as to which way I can alter my package to make it more economical?  And what's the best way to contact Sky - email or phone to make the changes?


----------



## zag (7 Jan 2009)

I don't have any friends in the UK.

I do have work colleagues there and they pay less for their Sky service.  They also pay less for their Rolls Royces.  How can I teach those money grabbing Rolls Royce dealers a lesson ?  Oh, I know, I swear I will never buy another Roller in Ireland.  Ever.

I also have work colleagues in the Netherlands.  I'm almost sure they're paying less for their Big Macs in Amsterdam than we do in Dublin.  I think I'm going to teach McDonalds (Ireland) a lesson and not buy another Big Mac from them.

Oh hang on a sec, why not just base my purchasing decisions on my evaluation of the relative cost and benefit *to me* and not worry about how much others are paying in other countries.  If it's too expensive here I won't buy it.  If everyone does this then some retailers will lower some prices.  If people continue to buy at 'high' prices then retailers would be stupid and not acting in their shareholders interests if they just lowered prices out of the goodness of their hearts.

If you were a retailer and people in BallyNormal were willing to pay you €1 per unit of your product, but people in BallyBling were willing to pay €1.50 per unit, what would you do ?  You would do exactly as Sky do - maximise revenue and profits.

z


----------



## Sherman (8 Jan 2009)

TLC said:


> advice anyone? I have Sky with the movie channels/sports it's costing me €71 per month - which is crazy as I don't watch sports or childrens channel but I do like some of the movies - especially the oldies - any suggestions as to which way I can alter my package to make it more economical? And what's the best way to contact Sky - email or phone to make the changes?


 
I have Sky+ and pay about €27 p/m for it - we get a lot of old movies on channels like TCM (in particular) and Hallmark. For a potential saving of circa €40 p/m you could buy an entire library of oldies on DVD in under a year.


----------



## demoivre (8 Jan 2009)

TLC said:


> advice anyone? I have Sky with the movie channels/sports  it's costing me €71 per month - which is crazy as I don't watch sports or childrens channel but I do like some of the movies - especially the oldies - any suggestions as to which way I can alter my package to make it more economical?  And what's the best way to contact Sky - email or phone to make the changes?



You can do it online through [broken link removed] by registering for My Sky.


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2009)

I didn't think you had to take both sky sports and movies - cancelling the sports would give you some savings, I'm sure.


----------



## redstar (8 Jan 2009)

Sky with the full Movies package is €57/month

Ring 0818 719 819 and just tell them to remove the Sky Sports package.

Full list of package costs are here ...

[broken link removed]


----------



## callybags (8 Jan 2009)

zag said:


> I don't have any friends in the UK.
> 
> I do have work colleagues there and they pay less for their Sky service. They also pay less for their Rolls Royces. How can I teach those money grabbing Rolls Royce dealers a lesson ? Oh, I know, I swear I will never buy another Roller in Ireland. Ever.
> 
> ...


I agree totally with Zag. If the cost in the UK was the same as in Ireland would you be happy? You would still be paying the same amount


----------



## fitzney (4 Feb 2009)

redstar said:


> Sky with the full Movies package is €57/month
> 
> Ring 0818 719 819 and just tell them to remove the Sky Sports package.
> 
> ...


  Hi. I'm new here, just registered. I'm in the process of having Sky installed. (this coming Friday). Re contacting SKY Ireland, I have just found out from my phone provider (UTV phone and Internet), that the 0818 719 819 number for Sky is charged at a PREMIUM rate! I have premium calls barred and must dial 00353 818 719 819 to get through to Sky. Don't know about any one else out there, but to me, having a premium rate number for customer service seems a nonsense and is unacceptable.
fitzney


----------



## cleverclogs7 (4 Feb 2009)

TLC said:


> advice anyone? I have Sky with the movie channels/sports it's costing me €71 per month - which is crazy as I don't watch sports or childrens channel but I do like some of the movies - especially the oldies - any suggestions as to which way I can alter my package to make it more economical? And what's the best way to contact Sky - email or phone to make the changes?


 
I tried most of the packages.got them on a 1 month trial to see how it was.havent gotten sports as i dont watch it.but most i paid was 67e at christmas,got the movies and kids channel. then i jan i put my package back down to 21e inc basic channels,kids channel,style channels(great.food,health,home and so on) 3-4 movies (but not movie channel)for get the name.paramount and comedy. its worth the 21e


----------



## Pee (4 Feb 2009)

I have the full Sky package for the last number of years and haven't rented a DVD in that period, we used to rent at least three every week before that. 

I got Sky primarily for rugby coverage as they had all the heineken cup and most of the internationals, I found that I was spending more going out to a pub (wife and 2 teenagers and myself) to watch a rugby match then the cost of Sky and watching in the comfort of my own home and being in a position to record it to watch again of I wished.


----------



## oopsbuddy (5 Feb 2009)

fitzney said:


> Hi. I'm new here, just registered. I'm in the process of having Sky installed. (this coming Friday). Re contacting SKY Ireland, I have just found out from my phone provider (UTV phone and Internet), that the 0818 719 819 number for Sky is charged at a PREMIUM rate! I have premium calls barred and must dial 00353 818 719 819 to get through to Sky. Don't know about any one else out there, but to me, having a premium rate number for customer service seems a nonsense and is unacceptable.
> fitzney



Thanks for clarifying that, I looked everywhere on all Sky correspondence and could not see it stated anywhere that this customer service helpline was charged at premium rates. Isn't it a requirement that this be stated clearly!


----------



## pator (5 Feb 2009)

The prices have recently dropped slightly (due to a vat change in the uk, I think) 

[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (5 Feb 2009)

As someone pointed out, Sky aren't taking a gun to your head.

Sky will not lower prices in Ireland unless, and lets be honest with the TV culture we now have it'll never happen, tens of thousands cancel their contracts.

If people keep paying them and complaining on forums, they'll keep raking it in.


----------



## prech (29 Apr 2011)

Does anybody know if its cheaper to be biilled via sky Ireland rather than sky UK .  i heard via somebody via somebody else that 10 - 15 quid a month could be saved by simply changing over.

can't get throguh to sky ireland at the moment to confirm.

cheers


----------



## Leo (29 Apr 2011)

prech said:


> Does anybody know if its cheaper to be biilled via sky Ireland rather than sky UK . i heard via somebody via somebody else that 10 - 15 quid a month could be saved by simply changing over.
> 
> can't get throguh to sky ireland at the moment to confirm.
> 
> cheers


 
Prices are fixed for Ireland. All Irish accounts are billed via Sky Ireland now.
Leo


----------

